# Best 1 pin bow sight



## PHL425 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm looking to scrap my 5 pin and go to a 1 pin sight. I was fairly new to archery when I bought my 5 pin react, and noticed pretty quickly that it was too busy for my eyes. Anything outside of 30 yards got so blurry with all the pins being so close together. I love the idea of the react series from TR so I'm leaning towards the react one. Do y'all have any insight for other good 1 pins? I don't mind spending a little extra money on quality.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

I like my old summit hot dot heads up display sight on my Hoyt. You may find them in eBay. I can have one pin or several or have one as a floating pendulum sight. No pins to obstruct view, just a nice red dot and it does not project on game so it should be legal in most sights. Similar to my Bushnell Holo Site on my Mossberg 835. I like HUD reticles


----------



## chill15 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just recently switched from a 5 pin sight to a HHA slider. Wish I had switched 10yrs ago.


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have one on mine. My stuff is old though hehe. My set up is probably 10 years old or more. Anyway I have a rifle sight. That's the name and it's actually like a rifle sight. You look down it like aiming a rifle. You don't need a peep sight to me it's jus to easy. They may no make them anymore I don't know. I haven't how hunted in quite a while but may get back into it his year.


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a .10 pin HHA slider on a GX X Force.  Fast bow, 332 fps.  Love the set up.  I keep it set on 20 yards and I don't have to compensate much unless I get a shot over 35 yards.  I rarely get a shot further than that and can make a quick adjustment if need be.  The single pin is quicker for target acquisition and the .10 size allows me to be fairly precise.  

I have been bowhunting for close to 30 years.  Back when I hunted with a round wheel compound and aluminum arrows, anything over 200 fps was fast.  You had to have multiple pins because of the rainbow trajectories.  Modern cam bows and carbon arrows are ridiculously fast.  Unless you are shooting extended ranges on a regular basis, I think single pin sights are the way to go.


----------



## kiltman (Oct 15, 2016)

> I have a .10 pin HHA slider on a GX X Force.



  When I first read this, I thought it said you had a 10 pin sight!  LOL...


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 30, 2016)

I have two HHA sights. I prefer the cheapest one they make. I'm a fan of KISS.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

The HHA Optimizer King Pin 5519 would be the way to go!!! If you have any age on you the yardage tape wheel has a magnifier on it to see those little lines that are close together if you have a fast bow!!! I shot the HHA Optimizer Ultra 5519 for years with a bow shooting a hunting weight arrow between 305 to 310 FPS. I kept it set on 30 yards it would shoot about 2" high at 20 yards, and about 3" low at 40 yards. That way I could adjust my aiming point if I didn't have time to adjust the sight in the heat of the moment!!! Expensive sight, but very well made, and worth every penny!!! I've had to go to a crossbow now, because of shoulder problems, and it has a HHA Crossbow Optimizer on it!!!!


----------

